# Morgans Corner Mud Bog 4/10/10



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.morganscornermx.com/id15.html


I hear there is a pay out this year........I will be there..maybe running if i can fix my boys truck


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

That place is right by my house.Don't race there but do have a good time there..:beer:


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like a good time ..How long is the pit ?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

id say the pit is about 300 ft... but the truck is ready i will be there


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah good old Morgans Corner.....have many a memory down that road


----------

